# Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €



## Joel-92 (22. Oktober 2011)

*Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €*

Hallo, kann mit jemand ein Netbook empfehlen für 250-300 €.

Betriebssystem ist egal, da ich noch ein Windows 7 übrig habe und das dann installiere.
2-Kern CPU wäre wichtig 
2 GB RAM oder 1 GB und ein Slot frei
UMTS Empfänger wäre schön, ist aber kein muss

Danke.


----------



## michelthemaster (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €*

Hey Kollege, ich hätte hier vielleicht was für dich:

HP 635 LH414EA *ATI RADEON 4.0* bei notebooksbilliger.de

Ist halt von der Größe fast ein "ausgewachsenes" Notebook. Wenn das zu groß ist, dann ist hier auch noch ein Weiteres:

Lenovo S205 M63D9GE FreeDOS bei notebooksbilliger.de

Lenovo als auch HP bieten gute Verarbeitung und Qualität.


Hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Cuddleman (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €*

Zum etwas flottern Benutzen mit diversen Programmen, rate ich dir unbedingt eins mit neueren 2 Kern CPU Intel Atom 570, besser AMD E-450 oder E-350 zukaufen.

Desweitern ist die Intel Grafikeinheit 3150 zum Filme gucken eine echte Zumutung und deshalb keineswegs zu empfehlen, besser der Grafikchip HD6320 von AMD.

Eine bessere Grafikeinheit und Prozessor gehen oft mit kürzerer Akkulaufzeit einher.


z.B.: 
Hier kann der RAM auf bis zu 8GB erweitert werden und das mit DDR-3 1333Mhz.

U270-E4523W7H

ASUS Eee PC 1215B-SIV057W bei notebooksbilliger.de

ASUS Eee PC 1215B-RED070M bei notebooksbilliger.de

Notebook-Preisvergleich auf Schottenland.de

Notebook-Preisvergleich auf Schottenland.de


----------



## Elkhife (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €*

Willst du lieber 10" oder eher 11-13", wenn du nur sowas kleines zum surfen willst kannst du sogar schon mit 200-250€ auskommen, ansonsten würde ich dir was mit einer AMD APU (N350 odr N450) oder ein Intel System mit ION oder evtl. was mit nem i3 empfehlen. Die Intel Geräte kosten allerdings ein bisschen mehr als die mit AMD APU, abgesehen von den kleinen mit nur Integrierter Grafikeinheit wovon ich dir nur abraten kann (Schlechte HD wiederdergabe). 
Direkt empfehlen kann ich dir sonst das: Lenovo S205 M63D9GE FreeDOS bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Joel-92 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €*

Dieses Netbook gefällt mir sehr gut, leider ist das nirgens verfügbar. Gibt es etwas vergleichbares? Acer Aspire one 522 schwarz Netbook günstig kaufen bei comtech.de 

AMD Fusion wäre mir schon lieber als Intel Atom. Auch wegen der Grafikkarte.

Das Lenovo S205 gefällt mir recht gut! 
Von HP lass ich lieber die Finger, da habe ich nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Ashton (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €*

Hab selbst das Lenovo IdeaPad S205. Ist echt top.

Hier die UMTS-Variante oder Spar-Variante.

Der E-350 ist besser als der C-50.


----------



## Joel-92 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €*



Elkhife schrieb:


> Willst du lieber 10" oder eher 11-13", wenn du nur sowas kleines zum surfen willst kannst du sogar schon mit 200-250€ auskommen, ansonsten würde ich dir was mit einer AMD APU (N350 odr N450) oder ein Intel System mit ION oder evtl. was mit nem i3 empfehlen. Die Intel Geräte kosten allerdings ein bisschen mehr als die mit AMD APU, abgesehen von den kleinen mit nur Integrierter Grafikeinheit wovon ich dir nur abraten kann (Schlechte HD wiederdergabe).
> Direkt empfehlen kann ich dir sonst das: Lenovo S205 M63D9GE FreeDOS bei notebooksbilliger.de


 
Ich habe z.Z. ein Asus eeePC 1000H mit Intel Atom D270 und das ist so schrecklich langsam und Youtube HD Videos ruckeln. Und das möchte ich jetzt gegen ein neues ersetzen. Kann auch ruhig etwas größer als ein gewöhnliches Netbook sein.

Ich möchte das hautpsächlich zum chatten, surven, musik hören (über Anlage), DVDs anschauen (über externen DVD-Brenner) benutzen. 
Manchmal auch Word oder PowerPoint oder einfache Bildbearbeitung sollte möglich sein.


----------



## Joel-92 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €*



Ashton schrieb:


> Hab selbst das Lenovo IdeaPad S205. Ist echt top.
> 
> Hier die UMTS-Variante oder Spar-Variante.
> 
> Der E-350 ist besser als der C-50.



Die Sparvariante des  Lenovo S205 ist aber etwas größer als ein gewöhnliches Netbook oder?
Aber die CPU/APU sind ok und RAM ist aufrüstbar auf 8 GB. Das sieht doch schon mal ganz gut aus!


----------



## Ashton (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €*

11" find ich optimal, da die Inet-Seiten komplett dargestellt werden. Bei meinem alten 10" musste ich immer zur Seite scrolln.
Ich hab mir selbst die Spar-Variante geholt. 8GB und SSD rein. Super schnell und nix zu hören, wenn du nicht gerade im Meditationsraum bist.


----------



## Joel-92 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €*



Ashton schrieb:


> 11" find ich optimal, da die Inet-Seiten komplett dargestellt werden. Bei meinem alten 10" musste ich immer zur Seite scrolln.
> Ich hab mir selbst die Spar-Variante geholt. 8GB und SSD rein. Super schnell und nix zu hören, wenn du nicht gerade im Meditationsraum bist.



Hört sich wirklich gut an 
Nur dumm, dass das Gerät gerade nirgens verfügbar ist. 
Wie ist das mit RAM aufrüsten und HDD tauschen? Verliert man da die Garantie?


----------



## Ashton (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €*

Klar kaufs doch bei Cyberport. Hab ich auch gemacht und auf Nachnahme hast du keine Gefahr. Geht superschnell und kostet nur 2 Euro extra für DHL.
Beim Aufrüsten verlierst du die Garantie, wenn der Aufkleber auf der einen Schraube noch intakt ist. 
Wenn du Glück hast und der schon geöffnet wurde, dann kann dir das ja keiner nachweisen, dass du das warst.
Gibt im Inet nen Video dafür und wenn man keine zwei linken Hände hat ist recht leicht.
Bei Bedarf kann ich dir den Link raussuchen.


----------



## Joel-92 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €*



Ashton schrieb:


> Klar kaufs doch bei Cyberport. Hab ich auch gemacht und auf Nachnahme hast du keine Gefahr. Geht superschnell und kostet nur 2 Euro extra für DHL.
> Beim Aufrüsten verlierst du die Garantie, wenn der Aufkleber auf der einen Schraube noch intakt ist.
> Wenn du Glück hast und der schon geöffnet wurde, dann kann dir das ja keiner nachweisen, dass du das warst.
> Gibt im Inet nen Video dafür und wenn man keine zwei linken Hände hat ist recht leicht.
> Bei Bedarf kann ich dir den Link raussuchen.


 
Habs grad gesehen, dass Alternate es auch vorrätig hat. 
Die Kleber sind doch immer so gemacht, dass die kaputt gehen beim wegmachen. 
Weil noch ein 2 oder 4 GB Riegel zusätzlich wär schon gut für Windows 7. 
Wieso sollte das neue Gerät schonmal geöffnet gewesen sein??


----------



## Ashton (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €*



Joel-92 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte das neue Gerät schonmal geöffnet gewesen sein??


 Weil es vom Lenovo mehrere Variationen gibt und da müssen die selbst auch umbauen.
Bei nem Kumpel wars dann so der Aufkleber schon offen war. Zur Not kaufst dir die 4GB Version oder die 1+2GB Version, da musst ja selbst den RAM reinlegen.


----------



## Joel-92 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €*



Ashton schrieb:


> Weil es vom Lenovo mehrere Variationen gibt und da müssen die selbst auch umbauen.
> Bei nem Kumpel wars dann so der Aufkleber schon offen war. Zur Not kaufst dir die 4GB Version oder die 1+2GB Version, da musst ja selbst den RAM reinlegen.


 
Da gibts aber viele Variationen. Ist Cyberport.de - Computer, Notebooks, Fernseher, Apple, Handys & Digitalkameras seriös bzw. kann man da bedenkenlos bestellen?


----------



## Ashton (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €*

Hab sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und wie gesagt auf Nachname, da bezahlst nur 2 Euro extra an DHL und trägst keinerlei Risiko.
Beim Lenovo ist sowieso noch Gratisversand.  Also bezahlst nur den Preis + 2€ Nachnamegebühr.


----------



## Joel-92 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €*



Ashton schrieb:


> Hab sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und wie gesagt auf Nachname, da bezahlst nur 2 Euro extra an DHL und trägst keinerlei Risiko.
> Beim Lenovo ist sowieso noch Gratisversand.  Also bezahlst nur den Preis + 2€ Nachnamegebühr.


 
Ok des ist ja günstig. Weil bei Alternate würde ich für den mit 2 GB RAM schon 279 € + Versand zahlen.
Ich denke dann werde ich mir die 3 GB Version bei Cyberport.de bestellen. Weil 50 € für 1GB mehr RAM ist schon teuer   - halt da is ja auch die HDD größer 

Ich hoffe es ist in 2 Wochen noch verfügbar, da ich es erst nach den Ferien bestellen werde


----------



## Ashton (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €*

Schau einfach bei Cyberport nach Lenovo S205, da gibts sehr viele Varianten und denke die gibt es auch in 2 Wochen noch. 
Dann viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Joel-92 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €*



Ashton schrieb:


> Schau einfach bei Cyberport nach Lenovo S205, da gibts sehr viele Varianten und denke die gibt es auch in 2 Wochen noch.
> Dann viel Spaß damit!


 
Danke. Ich hoffe damit macht das surven mehr Spaß als mit dem Asus eee PC 1000H den ich z.Z. haben ;D


----------



## Joel-92 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €*

Also, habe mir gerade das Lenovo S205 mit 3 GB RAM bestellt. Mal schauen wanns kommt


----------



## blutwurst82 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €*

Hallo Joel-92,

gibt es schon Neuigkeiten zu Deiner Bestellung? Ich würde mich über einen kleinen Erfahrungsbereicht freuen. Meine Freundin hat sich dazu entschlossen, dass sie ein Netbook für Abends auf dem Sofa haben möchte. Denke das S205 passt da ganz gut für Ihr Einsatzgebiet.


----------



## Joel-92 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €*



blutwurst82 schrieb:


> Hallo Joel-92,
> 
> gibt es schon Neuigkeiten zu Deiner Bestellung? Ich würde mich über einen kleinen Erfahrungsbereicht freuen. Meine Freundin hat sich dazu entschlossen, dass sie ein Netbook für Abends auf dem Sofa haben möchte. Denke das S205 passt da ganz gut für Ihr Einsatzgebiet.


 
Hi, ja ist ne Katastrophe: 
2GB RAM mussten selbst eingebaut werden, war soweit auch kein Problem. 
Nach dem Einbau wollte ich Windows 7 installieren, ging aber leider nicht ,da es bei der Installation immer Fehler gab. Dann probierte ich es mit Windows XP, wieder Probleme. Immer Fehlermeldungen während der Installation und wurde dann abgebrochen.

Also RAM wieder raus und nur mit 1 GB probiert und Windows XP installiert - hat funktioniert, lag also am RAM.
Dann dachte ich mir geh ich mal einkaufen und hol mir nen 4 GB Riegel und bau den statt dem mitgelieferten 2 GB Riegel ein - hat auch funkioniert. 
Dann installierte ich Windows 7. Während der Windows 7 Installation startete das Netbook neu. Leider nur bis zum "Lenovo-Logo" dann wieder Neustart und das in einer Endlosschleife. 
Es bricht also schon beim Lenovo-Logo vom Bios ab und startet neu. Man kommt nicht mal mehr ins Bios. 
Ich werde das Gerät in den nächsten Tagen zurücksenden und mir das Geld zurückerstatten lassen.

Mal schauen ob ich dann ein anderes Netbook nehme (weil in der Preiskatekorie gibts nichts anderes, was so leistungsfähig ist). Entweder ich nehme dann etwas weniger leistungsfähiges oder gleich ein "richtiges" Notebook.

Wäre Nett, wenn mir hier jemand ein gutes Netbook empfehlen könnte. Aber ich denke es war bei meinem Idea Pad S205 ein Ausnahmefall???


----------



## Cheater (17. November 2011)

*AW: Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €*

Bei Mediamarkt steht im neuen Prospekt das Asus EeePC R011PX für 199€ drin. Es hat ein Intel Atom N570 mit 2x 1.66GHz, 1024MB und 250GB Festplatte. Der Akku soll wohl ca. 6-8 Stunden halten. Sicherlich ist es nicht so stark wie ein S205, aber für den Preis schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## Joel-92 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €*



Cheater schrieb:


> Bei Mediamarkt steht im neuen Prospekt das Asus EeePC R011PX für 199€ drin. Es hat ein Intel Atom N570 mit 2x 1.66GHz, 1024MB und 250GB Festplatte. Der Akku soll wohl ca. 6-8 Stunden halten. Sicherlich ist es nicht so stark wie ein S205, aber für den Preis schon nicht schlecht.


 
Hab das Angebot garnicht gefuden?


----------



## Cheater (18. November 2011)

*AW: Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €*

Schau mal jetzt nochmal nach. Vielleicht war das Prospekt noch nicht online. Wie auch immer, im PDF auf Seite 2 unten Rechts ist er drin.


----------



## Joel-92 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €*

Ja, jetzt ists drin. 

HDMI wäre aber schön ganz nett, das fehlt leider. 
Kennt jemand sonst noch ein empfehlenswertes Netbook mit HDMI?


----------



## Elkhife (21. November 2011)

*AW: Netbook Kaufempfehlung 250-300 €*

Schade, dass das S205 bei dir nicht richtig läuft, ist zwar teilweise zickig wegen dem UEFI, aber das was ich da hatte liegt wohl eher an Win7 bzw. den Treibern. Wenn du was billig willst gibt von HP, ist quasi das S205 als 15,6"er und der Preis dürfte dir gefallen: HP 635 LH414EA *ATI RADEON 4.0* bei notebooksbilliger.de

Akkulaufzeit dürfte mit der vom S205 vergleichbar sein (vermutlich ca. ne Stunde weniger) mit dem Vorteil, dass man einen DVD Brenner hat. Wenn es dir nicht ganz auf die Laufzeit ankommt nehm sowas, ich komm nur öfters auf unter 10% da ich mein S205 nur ca. alle 2 Tage lade und sonst in der Vorlesung nebenher stehen habe.

//Edit: Das HP Notebook hat ein Mattes Display


----------

